# Problem giving Sperm Sample



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

I am due for EC on Wednesday and DP & I are getting very concerned about him giving his sperm sample. 

He has a problem with his hip which has got worse throughout treatment and as a result is now on Tramadol 50mg, Oramorph 10mg/5ml & Diclofenac 50mg. His sperm samples have always been brilliant, but yesterday he tried to test giving his sample and could not ejaculate. He can get an erection no problem but no ejaculation. Up until yesterday he has been practising well and no problems. 

I rang the clinic and they have sent a sample pot so he can do it before we go in for EC, but the problem is that he doesn't seem able to which I think is an effect of the drugs he is on. I rang again today and they said the only other option is sperm aspiration but the consultant who can do that is on annual leave, so we may have to stop treatment!

He has only been taking the oramorph for about a week, is this known to cause ejaculation problems? Could we do a prostate massage ourselves? (Don't know how to do) Could he do it himself? Should he come off the drugs the day before or is that likely to make matters worse as he will be in loads of pain which is hardly arousing!

I am just after some advice really in what would be the best thing to do/try before weds?

Many thanks in advance,

Loubelle xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Loubelle,

Sorry to hear of problems   Can imagine that it has been a worrying few days for you both. Did clinic give any help or advice to DP at all about this?

The oramorph can have an effect on libido (sex drive) and it can make it harder to get aroused in the first place but I can't find any specific information on it delaying or blocking ejaculation. However ejaculation problems have been reported before when using opiate drugs so it could be linked; the timing certainly seems ot point to it possibly being a cause.

If you can I'd have a word with clinic tomorrow and speak to Doctor who is prescribing for the hip pain to ask if there is anything else that could be done for the pain. I wouldn't be trying prostate massage without knowing exactly what/where to massage 

Really hope all goes ok and you are able to go ahead with EC on Wed  

Maz x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Mazv,

Thank you for your reply. I just wanted to let you know the outcome in case anyone else is ever affected.

It turns out it was the Tramadol. This painkiller is also used to cure premature ejactulation! He stopped taking it and by the following day he was fine and able to produce.

We got 13 eggs & 12 have fertilised.  

Thanks again. xx


----------

